# Canon 5D mark III vs Nikon D600 & dynamic range test



## dswatson83 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey, found this video of the Canon 5D mark III vs Nikon D600. Basically, the 5D smokes the D600 in everything except DR where the Nikon wins. 

Nikon D600 vs Canon 5D Mark III Fight!


----------



## dswatson83 (Oct 23, 2012)

Though it looks like the 7D did not fair quite as well (understandably). But the 5D3 is close in DR. Noise performance seems better too than the Nikon in his other video.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 23, 2012)

As expected results. The 5D3 is a fine camera and is on a whole different league than the d600.


----------



## drjlo (Oct 23, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> the 5D smokes the D600 in everything except DR where the Nikon wins.



Huh? That video does not show 5D "smokes" D600. For IQ, I would say they are about even with D600 having a bit better DR and 5D III a bit better high ISO performance. $3500 vs. $2200 gets you more pro-like functionality, but for the hobbyist, the D600 produces impressive IQ. Since I already have the 5D III, I can only hope the 6D can compete with D600 when it comes out..


----------



## dswatson83 (Oct 24, 2012)

drjlo said:


> dswatson83 said:
> 
> 
> > the 5D smokes the D600 in everything except DR where the Nikon wins.
> ...


I am not holding out much hope for the 6D. I think they went more consumerish with the body, design, and specs than Nikon did with the D600. I was really hoping for the 7D with a FF sensor & digic V chip and thought they could do that for under $2200. Nothing else needed to be changed. The size, build, ergonomics, speed, focusing, and resolution of the 7D are perfect and I don't need wifi & GPS built in. The 6D is really more of a FF 60D and the D600 more of a FF D7000 and the D7000 is more of a hobbyist/prosumer camera than the 60D. I'm loving my 5DmkIII but i'd really love a smaller/cheaper backup/family vacation camera that can still hold its own in a professional shoot like a wedding. I'm torn between keeping my 7D (love but not FF), getting a 5DmkII (slow & crap AF), or another 5DmkIII (large and expensive for a 2nd body).


----------

